# New



## Islandtimes (11 mo ago)

I’m new here, looks like a interesting site

My wife had many lovers before we married, and has shared details with me, always excited me


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Islandtimes said:


> My wife had many lovers before we married, and has shared details with me, *always excited me*


Welcome.
Not sure what you mean by 'excited' exactly but if it's what I think then we're not gonna agree on some stuff.

Nonetheless, welcome to TAM!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Why have you started two threads with the same first post?


----------

